# طريقة اخفاء الجهاز من شبكة net work بدون برامج



## PETER_OSCAR (2 أبريل 2009)

*
لأخفاء جهازك من الشبكة بدون برنامج  
فى Run اكتب Cmd ثم اكتب هذا الأمر 
net Config Server /hidden:yes 
ثم انتظر نصف ساعة و ستجد ان جهازك قد اختفى من الشبكة مع العلم ان ذاللك لا يأثر على ال Shair او لو كنت بتسخدم برنامج مثل ال Pcany Where أو Net Support 
و للتراجع عن هذا الأمر اكتب 
Net Config Server /hidden:no 
ثم انتظر نصف ساعة واعمل Restart للجهاز وسوف يظهر الجهاز كما كان 


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*معلومه جديده

شكرا ليك

بيتر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

معلومه راااااااائعه 

ميرررسى ليك على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## mr.hima (7 أبريل 2009)

جديدة 
مرسي خالص ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

معلومة جديدة ومفيدة


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_فية مشكلة هنا هتقبلنا يا بيتر لو صاحب الشبكة مزود سيرفر فى الحالة ديه بيتم فصل النت عنك اوتومتك من السيرفر  وبيتعملك بلوك يعنى ده مش هينفع مع اللى واخد من شبكة فيها سيرفر_
_شكرا كتييير بيتر_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

peter_oscar قال:


> *
> لأخفاء جهازك من الشبكة بدون برنامج
> فى run اكتب cmd ثم اكتب هذا الأمر
> net config server /hidden:yes
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------

